# My graduation recital's coming up soon!



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

October 10 is the date of my senior graduation recital for Towson University. I will be making every attempt to have this recorded and uploaded to youtube to share with you all! Here is my final program:

Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major - Sergei Prokofiev 
-INTERMISSION-
Ballade No. 1 in G minor - Frederic Chopin
Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor - Gabriel Faure
Piano Sonata No. 5 - Alexander Scriabin

I can play all the pieces fine at this point, but I'm still struggling with memorization. That Prokofiev is a ***** to memorize, and so is the Scriabin. At least I'll have much more time to practice now than I did over the summer. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, all the best of luck, I hope you perform really well.

I have heard the works you listed by Prokofiev & Chopin, but not the last two ones - by Faure & Scriabin - so maybe if you end up getting your concert recorded & share it with us here on TC, you will have the honour of being the first pianist I will hear playing those two works!

Kind regards from Down Under...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Ravellian, I'm sure you'll do great in your finals. Best of luck from somebody who admires and respects the kind of guts and determination you must have in order to attain such a lofty goal as this. I can only imagine--and shudder--at the thousands of practice hours you must have devoted in order to reach this pinnacle. Well done indeed!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish you the best Ravellian, and look forward to that YouTube.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I've played in an orchestra for that Prokofiev. It's a super cool piece, but also a monster, as you know. Best of luck!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

All the very best, dude! 

Well, it's better than memorising and playing hardcore avant-garde stuff, think of it that way.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

What a beastly programme.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck! I'll look forward to your upload.


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

Best of luck. Knock em dead.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Rasa said:


> What a beastly programme.


I'm with the Ras on this...daing!......great stuff!...wishing you the best from the deep south...:trp:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone <3


----------

